# any uses for expired powdered milk?



## dds07 (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone know of anything I can do with it? (probably non-edible uses) Like in the garden or something??

Thanks!


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Sensory play for your kids? Use it like sand. Or you could maybe make a "paint" out of it with a bit of water and food colouring.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Use it instead of glitter for kids art. Baby rice makes great snow.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Mix it with some salt and EO and use it as a milk bath.


----------



## RhianaW14 (May 12, 2009)

^^ I was going to suggest milk bath too! Either for you or for the kids.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

plants definitely love it!


----------

